# Sore on belly of black neon tetra



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

What is this? This is the best picture i could get.


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Hopefully these are better pics. Please help, don't want all my fish ti get infected. Just treated them for ich about 2 weeks ago with raised temps and salt, cleared the ich and now this!!!!!!


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

1. What is the size of your tank? 55gal

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used. 78-80 degrees. Soft water. Ph cant remember. Low nitrates, no nitrite and no ammonia. 120 GH

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water? Fresh

4. How long the aquarium has been set up? 5-6 weeks, heavily planted though, and used pretty much all substrate from my established aquarium. Also used media from my established canister filter for my 125gal.

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? All the fish are in my signature, and they are all juveniles.

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? None were placed in quarantine.

7. What temperature is the tank water currently? 78-80 degrees.

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium? Yes and lots!!!

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity. Marineland Emperor 400, standard setup. Just cleaned 2 days ago.

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)? None

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)? No natural sunlight. Lights are on 9-10 hours of the day.

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate? Weekly water change. 40-50%. Yes I do vacuum the substrate CLEAN!

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule? Tropical flakes, once (maybe twice) daily.

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish? Nothing, the fish seems fine and doesnt seem to notice it.

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis. No i have not treated. Just trwated for ich and it just finished 2 weeks ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Help!


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Heres a way better pic of the fish









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone?!


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it is a fungal ulcer, pop him in your hospital tank and treat with a good fungal application.
On the actual spot, get a cotton bud and dip it into some iodine then dip the bud into the water, then with the fish in your net very gently touch the solution from the bud on to the spot and let him go, only do this once.
The ammount of iodine you use is not enough to poison the fish, but it does speed up the healing process.
Hope this helps.
let me know how you get on
Ray


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Funny, about 3 days after this post, it looked as if it fell off. Now looks alot better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

Yip definitely fungal then,,,if he is happy, eating etc. leave him alone.
Ray








200 plus Coral - 200 gallon Saltwater fish tank


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Shewbert said:


> Yip definitely fungal then,,,if he is happy, eating etc. leave him alone.
> Ray
> 
> 
> ...


Will do. He is still in the main tank and I have moved him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

